# Off shore: Swansea- Moon Island or Catherine Hill Bay 6/10



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone interested in catching e.g. Salmon or Kings on Saturday 6 Oct.  
Launch at 5-5:30?

I have seen the boats bring back Salmon on Mon avo. They said the school is around Moon Island?? Isn't it school on Holidays?

The weather forecast for Saturday is Cloudy and 10 knots of wind.


----------

